# If you had $4,500 to spend on a spread......



## yotecall'r (Jul 29, 2008)

What would be your best bet to decoy these smart birds? I've thought about large numbers of deadlies or sillosocks or possibly a smaller spread of fullbodies and 5/8 shells. What would you do?


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

It depends on how much storage you have. Trailers or the back of a pickup. Also a majorly overlooked aspect is the amount of help you have to set them. I personally am 100% full bodies. But the TnTs have great appearance with alot smaller storage area and price tag. You could buy 15 DZ full bodies, and 5 DZ TnTs and that would leave you a little money to buy accessories. But it is important that you consider how much you will be using them, how you will get them into the field and if you cant store them.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I now have close to 500 5/8th shells and around 400SS. I like having 2 spreads for differnt situations. I keep buying more decoys, it's never going to stop i don't think. With 4500 i would buy 24dz 5/8th and you would still have a grand for flyers ecaller vortex. Thant's what i would do!!!!


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

100 dozen sillosocks. that would be cool


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Like others have stated,it would depend on hauling/storing,etc. We run all Deadlys and Sillosocks(700-800total) right now and fit the whole spread and blinds in the back of my truck. However,if I had a trailer/4 wheeler needed to get the fullbodies to/into a field,I'd go with all fullbodies. I wouldn't buy Averys for the simple fact of the stake/base not being connected to the decoy and we usually only hunt 3 guys.I'd probably go with the ones that have the bungee cord feet(can't remember what brand they are right now) that go around the hook on the base for simple setup. Why only $4500?? :beer:

Alex


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

Greenhead Gear full bodies or 5/8 shells. 300 is a good number that will get the job done when using either one.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I know the birds can be killed over any type of decoy, but with how smart they have become, I would go with GHG fullbodies and shells. The only issue with fullbodies though, is how much room you have to store them.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I dont see why you would get FB's unless you have some extra cheddar to spare. You better have a good sized trailer, a quad, and a sled. More money, then where is your money for ecaller, flyers, rotories? Not to mention how much more it is going to cost you in gas to haul it.

Pass on the kool aid and do something practical. Buy however many SS's fit the budget with what you want to add for fliers and other things. You are probably going to want to purchase bags and a sled for them as well if you dont already have something.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Buy shootems spread of fulls!


----------



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

haha horker u just said what i was goin to say im gunna try to buy his just have to come up with some extra cash


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats what i would do if i had that kinda money to dump into a new set!


----------

